# HELLO new guy here, hi.



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey this is my first post here. My name is Tim (dubbax3) I like long walks on the beach, quite evenings at home......kidding. So yeah somebody recommended this site and I have to say I'm really liking what I see. So many creative, not to mention twisted people, very cool. Anyway look forward to trading some ideas. Also I really do enjoy long walks on the beach.

TiM


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey tim welcome! .... have fun ... and yes most of us are twisted ....  RIGHTY GUYS!!! ... yeah have fun...


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey Dubba glad to see ya here! You will fit in nicely I'm sure.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you're here TiM!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hello new guy. welcome to hauntforum.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey there,

Welcome to the family, I notice that you are from Mass you maybe be interested in Mass Make and Take Group


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everone.
Undeadvoodoomonkey thanks for turning me on to this site.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

dubbax3 said:


> Also I really do enjoy long walks on the beach.
> 
> TiM


Well then, you've found the right place .Most of us enjoy long walks on the beach, also. (usually at the end of a short pier, but hey)
Personally, I'm into fluttering Butterflies. They're so beautiful... pinned to a board 

WELCOME



EMU said:


> Hey tim welcome! .... have fun ... and yes most of us are twisted ....  RIGHTY GUYS!!! ... yeah have fun...


(HEY, I resemble that remark)


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, stay awhile


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Hope to see you in chat, then you'll see how twisted we really are.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ahhhhh..fresh blood! Welcome to your new addiction. There is no cure, so just go with it.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Glad ya made it dubba, welcome the doors open.............MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Tim (dubbax3) : )


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Nice meeting you!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Dubbax3....and to all the other newbies i have missed since prob october!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome.

And what's wrong with being twisted?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey long walks on the beach can be very productive. You never know when a body might wash up on shore. Makes for great prop material, and cheap too.
Greeting and welcome Tim.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

welcome from another newbie!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome dubbax3.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Dubbax3. For a girl I'm pretty twisted so I thought I would join in with the "guys" and say welcome to the forum. I like walks on warm beaches too...but unfortunately I live in the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy and welcome to the forum!! Ok.. so some of us are a little sick.. and twisted.. demented.. and well... you'd have to be too to join us..


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to our family! Unfortunatly I like a trek through the woods lol well the beach is nice


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome! The beach is nice......I love to build Halloween Castles in the sand!!! You should see the looks when I make little tombstones and coffins too!!! LOL


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to the madness that is...Hauntforum.com. Long walks on the beach are best with metal detectors, hey, gotta find buried treasure to support the Halloween habit.


----------

